# Наше творчество > Проза >  Проза Алексея Кофанова

## Алексей Кофанов

В прозе я предпочитаю крупную форму: написал два романа, один из них издан. Но тут уместнее миниатюрки... 
Начну с этой.


*Зимняя сказочка*

      Он ждал ее на морозе.
       Время текло, и где-то позади натекло уже целое озеро времени. Поначалу оно клубилось паром, но, спасаясь от мороза, выстроило на поверхности ледяное одеяло. Рыбки стучали в лед грустными носами, задыхаясь от избытка времени – но проломиться не могли, умирали – и тотчас переносились в желанное безвременье.
       Она не шла.
       Возможно, она шла – но где-то в другом месте. А идти в другом месте – то же самое, что вовсе не идти. Ему уже казалось, что она нигде не идет, и не сидит, и не лежит, что он ее просто выдумал – потому что от мороза и ветра начал уже нести всякую пургу.
       Он думал, что точно заболеет теперь ангиной – а может, даже холоднокровием. Кровь застынет, будет двигаться медленно и прохладно – и он превратится в удава или ящерицу. Змеи любят жить в пустыне, потому что надеются отогреться и снова стать людьми. Некоторым удается – так получаются нехорошие люди с льдистыми глазами. Ему очень не хотелось становиться таким.
       Мороз уплотнялся. Количество молекул мороза на кубометр воздуха достигло критической массы, и мороз осаждался на стенках сосуда – в виде инея и наасфальтного льда.
       Он ждал ее на морозе.
       Мороз был такой сильный, что даже след его простыл.

7 мая 2003

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Начну с этой.


Для меня это ново! И очень хорошо!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Зимняя сказочка


Интересная сказочка! Спасибо!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вам спасибо! :smile:
Следующая сказочка:

*
Перематическое Вернословие*
       Однажды в утренний день, сквозь однако плотненький туманец, к Учителю, в его Школу, пришел Изобретатель Мыслей и сказал так:
       - Здравствуйте, Учитель, – из чего следует, что он был благовоспитанный Изобретатель Мыслей. И продолжил, – а давайте вы будете учить детей Перематическому Вернословию, которое я придумал сегодня?
        - Это какое такое Перематическое Вернословие? – спросил Учитель, ничего еще не зная, но предварительно нахмурясь.
       - Очень хорошее Вернословие, – заверил Изобретатель Мыслей. – Я открыл, что Мать-Перемать – это глагол, означающий не просто пойМАТЬ, но и ПЕРЕшвырнуть обратно. Это прекрасный стиль диалогического общения. А Вернословие – это такое сквернословие, но верное.
       Что он имел в виду, не могу объяснить, потому что это ведь он Изобретатель Мыслей, а не я.
       - Мне это ваше Перематическое Вернословие не нравится, – сказал Учитель, обсасывая каждую буковку, будто бусы, оброненные в сироп. – Я нахожу его непристойным и к употреблению непригодным. Выйдите, уважаемый, вон.
       Он всегда так говорил, когда к нему приходили Изобретатели Мыслей.
       Тогда Изобретатель Мыслей отправился в Большой Политический Дом и сказал так:
        - Здравству…
       - Заткнись, – ответил один Политик и звезданул другого, хотя главная Куча-Мала была в соседнем зале. Там сверху стоял Главный Политик, испуганный и величественный, и говорил речь, которую никто не слушал, потому что другие Политики норовили сдернуть его за штанину. Они всегда так делали, когда к ним приходили Изобретатели Мыслей, и даже когда к ним никто не приходил.
       Тогда Изобретатель Мыслей подошел к Милиционеру, который стоял на перекрестке и пересчитывал дождинки, не желающие становиться на учет.
        - Товарищ Милиционер, а давайте…
       - Мать-перемать, тебе ребра переломать?! – сказал Милиционер, а Изобретатель Мыслей сначала обрадовался, что тот понял его с полуслова и даже заговорил рифмой. Но получил под зад ыльник преизрядный и усомнился.
       - Ты что, не видишь: я стою на перекрестке и пересчитываю дождинки, не желающие становиться на учет?! Вали вдаль, не то накостыляю! – сказал Милиционер, потому что вообще всегда так говорил.
       Изобретатель Мыслей пошел вдаль и, прибредя к Цветам, поведал им о Перематическом Вернословии. Но Цветы не услыхали. Они были очень заняты. Они сосредоточенно занимались фотосинтезом – потому что ничем другим заниматься не умели, и даже секс у них был воздушный, как символический поцелуй.
       Изобретатель Мыслей опечалился и ушел внутрь дождя, где долго шлепал по лужам, распуская на поверхности красивые круги, хотя подошвы у него были не круглые – пока совсем не пропал из виду. И всё осталось по-прежнему.
       Он хотел просто немножко приколоться и порадовать людей, но, как всегда, ничегошеньки из этого не вышло.

  Апрель 2001 – июль 2005

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Алексей Кофанов*,

 Мне понравилось, что можно прибредя сосредоточенно заняться фотосинтезом!
Главное, чтоб не получить за это под задыльник :biggrin:
И почему-то бусы захотелось в сироп обронить....:eek::biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Тоже вроде как сказочка...

*Комар*
       Комар устало зудел, кружа над времянкой. Оттуда вместе с храпом доносилась горячая кровь, и волны крови качали комара в сыром воздухе.
       - Ребя, чё ж делать… – выдохнул он, присев на рубероидную крышу. Комары разом зажаловались, завозникали:
       - Заразы позорные… Законопатились! Замуровались!.. Забили всё… Зазорчик бы – залезть… Зазябли, мозги звенят с голодухи… Закусить бы…
       Мокрая ночь давила к земле; а оттуда, из времянки, сочился дух медленной, сытной крови. «Дрыхнут, гады, четвертые сны видят. Фауна двукрылая хоть вообще не живи… Паразиты!»
       Круги роились пред глазами, в желудке пищало и скрипело: хитиновые стенки терлись, переваривая несуществующую пищу. Пути внутрь не было, он знал твердо – но грань голодного обморока помутила разум, и комар в тысячный раз повторил попытку. Он пешком форсировал уступ крыши, побрел сквозь джунгли мха. Утром люди долбали мох между бревнами и крышей гордо реет шмель проворный…
       Не то. Это от голода. Шмель лишний. Люди долбали мох огромными деревянными молотками – таким можно угробить комара с тысячекратной гарантией… Какая сволочь додумалась?!
       Ноги в ворсинах вязли, крылья тяжелели от липнущих болезнетворных микробов, тягучий моховой дух кружил голову. Наглая бактерия заползла в хоботок и мешала дышать. Комар громко чихнул.
       Вдруг – комар вздрогнул – лапа ушла без опоры. Он сразу вспотел и подобрался.
Точно. Дырка. Ды-ырка!!
       Комар оглянулся, не видят ли другие, свился в дудочку и нырнул в дырку. От запаха сырых бревен и мха, где еще сильнее слышалась кровь, комар на миг потерял сознание…

1987 – 2008

----------


## overload

За всё "спасибо" не скажу, но многое понравилось.
Интересные эпитеты... не на каждом углу встретишь.
Слог хороший. Некоторые фразы можно сразу брать в эпиграфы.
Лихо, Человек! В общем и целом - отлично!
А частности - подправить всегда можно, если что. Верно ведь? :wink:

----------


## Елена Бекиш

Эх, как! Чуть было не пожалела комарика...:wink:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Семейная драма Кощея
(Русская народная сказка в изложении Алексея Кофанова)

       Жил-был Иван-царевич, а потом взял да и женился.
       Тут бы, собственно, и сказочке конец – да конец подрастянулся…

      Хороша была супруга – красива, богата, Василисой Премудрой звали. У Ивана-то, кроме имени, ничего царского не привелось – а у нее: терем трехэтажный, сады-леса, лошади-коровы, да говорят, еще дачка на Канарах. А теперь она вдобавок царицей считается – ксиву районный нотариус заверил. Хорошо!
       Пожили месяц душа в душу, и стала Василиса по делам ездить, мужа дома оставляла.
       - Ты, – говорит, – супруг ненаглядный, живи в тереме на полных правах, развлекайся, что хочешь делай – посуду мой, мусор выноси, ножи точи, крестиком вышивай… Во всем полная свобода! Только не ходи в подвал. Узнаю – в рожу вцеплюсь.
       Пожил Иван-царевич один, терем прибрал, вымел-вылизал. Подвал лишь остался. И дух оттуда – как сортир прорвало… Ну, думает, надо и там. Василиса меня пожалела, чтоб не надорвался – а я вот ее порадую инициативой на местах!
       Отпер он дверь в подвал – а там висит худю-ущий старичишка на двенадцати цепях: за ручки, за ножки, за голову, а также за прочие части. Точь-в-точь кукла на нитицах из проезжего вертепа. Рычажок потянешь – у него нога подымется, на другой нажмешь – еще что-нибудь непотребное сделается. Вот куда Василиса по ночам ходила! Любит нежная душа марионетовый театр!
        - Ты кто? – говорит Иван-царевич.
       - Я Кощей Бессмертный к сожалению, – проскрипел старичок иссохшим голосом. – Хоть бы уж смертушка пришла, да меня прибрала… Моченьки нет терпеть нарушения прав человека! Семь лет не ел, не пил, не мылся, на цепях висел, народ развлекал – меня по Евровидению транслировали… Дай хоть водички испить!
       - Семь лет? – уточнил царевич.
       - Семь, родимый. И все вислокостные…
       - Ветеран? – строго спросил Иван-царевич.
       - А то! – ободрился старичок. – Столько воевал – не приведи Господь!
       - Удостоверение есть?
       - Чего нет, того нет. Бесы из собеса отобрали – и не отдают, пенсию пересчитывают, – и Кощей горько заплакал. Жалко царевичу стало старика, принес ему стаканчик воды ключевой. Испил тот:
       - Мало, – говорит. – Повиси с мое…
       Сбегал царевич за ведром – и того не хватило. Смекнул тогда Иван, подвел шланг пожарный. Напился Кощей Бессмертный вдоволь, да цепи и порвал.
       - Спасибо, – говорит, – Ваня. Хороший ты мужик. Пойду я покуда.
       Тут Василиса вернулась, хотела в рожу мужнюю вцепиться, что приказа не исполнил – а Кощей хвать ее поперек живота, да и сгинул…
       Закручинился Иван-царевич. Другой бы радовался: хаза есть, супруги нет, полная свобода действий… А Иван – нет. Любовь, понимаешь! Взял Василисину фотокарточку с комода, на груди спрятал, бутербродов намазал полный кулек, накипятил в термос кофе – да и пошел куда глаза глядят, любимую искать.
       Надо сообщить, юноша он был интеллигентный, воспитанный, университет кончал по склифософскому факультету (с Гамлет-царевичем за одной партой сидели) – но силушки богатырской хотелось бы побольше. Слабак был, короче. Медленно шел, отдыхал часто. Зарабатывал ученостью: кому письмо напишет в Гаагский трибунал, с кем об эмпириокритицизме побеседует… Платили скаредно. Отощал совсем и думает: «За хреном это гуманитарное образование? Лучше бы в сантехники пошел».
       Долго ли, коротко – набрел на Кощеево царство. Это параллельные прямые не сходятся, а человек с человеком всегда сойдутся. Ко дворцу – шасть, в окне Василису узрел.
       - Душа моя, – говорит, – я тебя избавлю.
       Кощея дома не оказалось: он помощником бандидата в депутаты работал, по черному пиару. Василиса – к мужу, да первым делом в рожу вцепилась, чтоб неповадно было приказы нарушать. Потом обнялись, поцеловались – и побежали лесом темным. Бежали-бежали, Василиса изнемогла, Иван-царевич хотел ее на руки подхватить – да сам упал. Она платье в болоте подгрязнила, затрещину ему дала – и правильно, нечего! Дух перевели – почапали дальше. Вот уж горы высокие близко, за ними река – и дом родной. И тут, откуда ни возьмись, Кощей на вороном коне:
       - Ну здравствуй, водопровод ты мой! Куда спешишь? Ай пожар где? – Это он на шланг пожарный намекает. Неблагодарно даже как-то с его стороны. – Присядь, милой, говорить будем.
       У Иван-царевича от храбрости в животе сделалось нехорошо, рад бы бежать – да ноги подломились. Так и сел на поваленную березу. Кощей рядышком пристроился, говорит печально – почему-то с кавказским акцентом:
       - Слюшай, дарагой, нехорошо, да? Жену мою взял, к себе повез… Неловко как-то получилось?
       От такой наглости царевич даже страх потерял:
       - Э! Ну ни хрена себе… Жена-то моя!
       И даже ткнул легонечко Кощея ладонью в грудь. Но потом одумался и смахнул с него пылинку.
       - Спасибо, – вежливо сказал Кощей и продолжил, – давай, брат, рассуждать логически. Твоей женой она была, не отрицаю. Но на данный исторический отрезок она является моей женой – и следовательно, Ваня, ты неправ.
       Иван-царевич хотел возразить, что в гносеологическом аспекте метафизического процесса акт супружества является…
       - Цыц, – прервал Кощей. – Устал я от тебя. Нам с Василиской спать пора.
       Перекинул женщину поперек коня, та что-то визгнула тихонько – и пропал.
       Закручинился Иван-царевич, фотокарточку вынул, на пенек пристроил – глядит и плачет. Потом по ногам муравьи полезли и начали кусать его за задницу: он на муравейной тропе оказался. Вскочил Иванушка, попрыгал, как на дискотеке, руками-ногами помахал – муравьи поотлетали, от сердца отлегло. Он фотокарточку снял с пенька и на груди спрятал.

_Окончание следует..._

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Семейная драма Кощея


А послууушать?! :rolleyes:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

И послушать можно будет! :smile: Обязательно выложу запись - но сначала окончание текста...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Обязательно выложу запись


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

> но сначала окончание текста...


Ждем. :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

окончание... 

Надо, однако, чего-то делать.
       - Как же он меня так догнал? – сам себе говорит. – Обидно даже. Старый пень какой-то… Я же молодой еще – чего я в такой плохой физической форме?
       - Спать не мешай! Разболтался тут сам с собой, шизофреник… – проворчал Перетюкнутый Дятел, высунув из дупла заспанный помятый клюв.
       - Извини, братан… У меня был тяжелый день…
       Дятел поглядел на него исподлобья:
       - Ладно, извинения приняты.
       Иван-царевич вздохнул и лег спать – ноги в кусты, голова на пенек, лопухами укрылся. Утром встал – делать нечего, надо тренироваться. Пошел на берег моря – и давай по вязкому песку бегать туда-сюда, как Брюс Ли вперегонки с Клод Ван Даммом. Всех чаек разогнал, козел. 
       Долго ли, коротко – научился Иван-царевич бегать и по песку, и по травке, и по пересеченной местности. Собрался с духом – и снова к Кощею. Камушек в окно кинул:
       - Василиса!
       - Ай?
       - Эт я. Твоего дома нет?
       - Не, налоги собирать поехал. Сказал, на неделю.
       - Ну пошли!
       Бежали они, бежали, Василиса изнемогла – он ее на руках понес. Добежали до гор. Отдышались, стали карабкаться. А гора – чем далее, тем круче! Совсем скалы начались. Снаряжения у царевича не было, да и сноровки – и очень они на тех скалах застряли. Высоко, страшно, облака вокруг гуляют, лавины сходят. Хорошо, на метеорологов наткнулись, те их свежей сводкой угостили:
       - Завтра, – говорят, – ожидается проливной дождь с грозой, по области антициклон.
       Ночевали с ними в палатке, песен у костра попели студенческих. Один бородатый метеоролог всё Василисе подмигивал и делал разные непристойные намеки. Она чего-то хихикала. Тогда Иван-царевич отвел бородача в сторонку и говорит:
       - Ты думаешь, я лох лопоухий, и под мою жену можно шары катить? Был тут один, так я его за шары на цепях подвесил! Сейчас гикну по-молодецки и звездану тебе камнем по уху, и отечественная наука понесет тяжелую утрату. Понял намек?
       Вот как, значит, общение с грубым Кощеем повлияло на нежную душу.
       Метеоролог увидел, что дело печально, напился алкоголя и уснул.
       Иван-то царевич опытный был, сводку принял к сведению – и наутро полезли они дальше. Погода была – загляденье: солнышко, теплынь! Влез на вершину, весь счастлив и нем, супругу подтянул – стоят, любуются пейзажем. Вдруг, откуда ни возьмись – Кощей Бессмертный:
       - Привет юным альпинистам!
       Ну так Ивану жалко стало потраченных трудов! Колени камнями отбиты, ногти содраны, кафтан скалой порвал… Чуть Кощея в пропасть не спихнул – но одумался. Нельзя поднимать руку на ближнего своего! Особенно когда он при сабле…
       - Отпадный отсюда видон, – восхитился Кощей, – но извиняйте, вынужден прервать идиллию. Вань, а Вань…
       - Чего? – покорно отозвался царевич.
       - Не надо, а? Я человек больной, у меня сердце – а ты вон куда меня гоняешь. Пожалей старика, ладно?
       Иван-царевич промолчал. От страха он был почти в обмороке.
       - Я очень тебе признателен за избавление – но понимаешь: не люблю лишних проблем. Не сочти за угрозу – но еще раз сунешься, в куски изрублю.
       Ухватил Василису под белы руки и улетел.
       Закручинился добрый молодец пуще прежнего, принялся скалу пинать, пока лапоть вконец не изметелил. Тут орел какой-то горный прилетел и пальцем у виска покрутил. Птичка божия.
       Делать нечего. Жить без любви, быть может, просто – но как на свете без любви прожить? Повесил в сети объяву: «Возьму уроки альпинизма. Ваньятсар точка ру». Инструкторов набежало – туча! На е-мэйле черно, как тараканы кишат! Занимался месяц, накупил топориков, веревок, карабинов, пару раз сорвался – но не насмерть. Снова за Василисой зашел:
       - Любимая! Я поведу тебя к самому краю Вселенной…
       Побежали. Болото перемахнули, горы перелезли, впереди река – за ней дом родной. А река широкая!.. Что делать?
       Насилу лодка отыскалась. Чужая, конечно – пришлось замок отламывать. Ну, у Ивана топорик с собой был скалолазный. Отпихнулись, поехали.
       - Греби, Ванечка, греби!
       На середке Иван-царевич притомился, ладони мозолями забугрились.
       - Глянь, что творится! – говорит, супруге травмы кажет. А та и смотреть не хочет, только оглядывается:
       - Греби давай, иждивенец, потом разберемся!
       Царевичу обидны показались такие слова, захотел веслом жену поучить культуре диалога – да не успел. Лодка качнулась, через борт перекинулась черная рука, потом вторая, подтянулись на локтях – и мокрый Кощей улыбнулся им лучезарно:
       - Ну здравствуйте, ребята, не ждали?
       Перевалился через борт, едва лодку не утопив – пришлось супругам на другой край приналечь для балансиру. Плюхнулся на скамейку, бороду отжимает, с волос ручьем льет:
       - Вань, поздравляю, делаешь успехи. Через годик выставим тебя на Олимпийское пятиборье – смотри, не осрами, – и руку на плечо положил. А рука холодная, мокрая, противная! Иван-царевич поежился, но сбросить не посмел.
       - Ваня, – задушевно позвал Кощей.
       - А? – тихо откликнулся Иван-царевич.
       - Хороший ты парень! Да больно настырный… Даже моему ангельскому терпению… Ну скажи: просил я тебя не трогать мою жену?
       «Это моя жена!» – подумал царевич. И тихо признался:
       - Просил…
       - Умолял больше не приходить?
       - Умолял…
       - Надоел ты мне, понимаешь… – Кощей вздохнул. – Теперь скажи, умник: задавался ты вопросом – чего я делал в ее погребе?
       Ваня изумленно поглядел на него – потому что действительно, этот простой вопрос не приходил ему в голову. А Кощей продолжал:
       - Знаешь, отчего я твою жену к себе забрал? А почему ее Премудрой прозвали? А терем и все дела – брюлики там, шмотки – откуда у ней? А, женушка? Ответь добру молодцу!
       Но Василиса только жалась к борту и глядела куда-то вбок.
       - Ну и? – спросил Иван-царевич, надеясь, что Кощей уболтается и забудет рубить его в куски.
       - Терем-то мой, – сообщил Кощей и развел руками, – и жена моя, семь лет уж. Имущество прибрала, а меня синилочкой травила, автокатастрофу подстраивала – да я, вот видишь, бессмертный… В Военмеде месяц лежал, меня хирурги по кусочкам клеили… Да… Так она перехитрила, присобачила в погреб на двенадцать цепей – спасибо, ты помог.
       Иван-царевич жадно смотрел на Василису, но та ничем не опровергла выдвинутых обвинений.
       - Титул твой ведь получила, царевич? Вот и думай, зачем ты ей нужен был … – снова вздохнул Кощей. – Закурить есть? А то мои промокли к лешему…
       Лодка качалась, течение сносило ее куда-то. Мужики молча курили, глядя на Премудрую Василису с осуждением. А она, потупясь, ковыряла пальчиком скамейку и тоскливо мечтала, чтобы оба эти козла куда-нибудь пропали.
       Кощей загасил окурок, швырнул было за борт, но вспомнил Водяного – родня все-таки дальняя! – изловчился, веслом поддел размокший хабец и в карман сунул.
       - Дует от реки, радикулит… – пожаловался он. Встал, покряхтывая, и саблю вытащил. – Привязался я к тебе, Ваня… Но ничего не поделаешь: я человек слова. Пообещал – значит должен.
       И изрубил его в куски. 


Сентябрь 2003 – июль 2005

----------


## Ладушка

*Алексей Кофанов*,

Интересно было читать. А концовка - грустная оказалась.   :Tu:

----------


## Волдед

А я че та местами не въехал в этот поток странных аллегорий.....:eek: Чем то смахивает на сон обкурившегося наркомана....:eek:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

У слова "аллегория" вообще-то есть точное значение... И тут оно близко не лежало...

Что ж - и такие бывают комментарии :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Волдед  
> Так, мимо проходил


...он же мимо проходил...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

А вот и давно обещанное авторское чтение:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> А вот и давно обещанное авторское чтение:


 :Ok: 
Умираю, жду и неавторского :rolleyes: а еще больше рецензий!!!!!kuku:rolleyes::biggrin:
Пушкина хАчу:eek::biggrin:

----------


## Dдок

> А вот и давно обещанное авторское чтение:


А зачем?...нет, просто интересно! Для чего читать, если напечатанное размещено?:eek:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Сереж, мы ж в театры ходим. А книжки уже перечитаны....
По той же причине. Да и не скучно автор это делает.... совсем не скучно!

----------


## Dдок

> Да и не скучно автор это делает.... совсем не скучно!


Точно! Совсем не скучно! :Aga:

----------


## Сержик

> А вот и давно обещанное авторское чтение:


Одна сказка была уже Леонидом Филатовым прочитана,и каак  :Vah: ,так зачем же пародировать-не интересно  :Tu: !!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

И моноспектакль замечательный был  :Aga:  У меня сын сейчас в театре актерскому мастерству учится. 
Театр самим Филатовым благославленный. Ведущий спектакль 
"Федот.." естественно - скажете труппе что не стоит играть?

  А чего поем?  Все старое, любимое.  Зачем? Вопрос риторический.....:wink:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Одна сказка была уже Леонидом Филатовым прочитана,и каак ,так зачем же пародировать-не интересно !!!


При чём здесь "пародировать" ??? :redface:
Пародия - это когда нечто схожее. Моя сказка решительно *ничем* не схожа с "Федотом"; равно как и моя манера чтения.

----------


## Орхидея

*Алексей Кофанов*,
Вы необычно пишете!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, Орхидея! :smile:

Начну публиковать вещицу более крупную:
Сказквиль о стране музыкантропов

*  От редактора*
_Эта рукопись найдена при раскопках одного старого рояля. Сохранность была плачевна: разрозненные листы полустерты, повреждены неизвестными паразитами, некоторые писаны вовсе другой рукой. Отчасти связный текст, который я озаглавил «Хроникой», перемежался с фрагментами дневника и прочей текстовой рванью. Пришлось повозиться.
       Подчеркну: за некоторые абсурдные суждения автора я ничуть не отвечаю. В частности, его крайне субъективные мысли о государстве и правительстве отнюдь не следует обобщать и вообще принимать всерьез – я привел их лишь из редакторской честности, в качестве курьеза.
       А. Кофанов_


*ХРОНИКА*

       В некотором царстве, некотором государстве путем военного переворота к власти пришли гитаристы.
       Ах, как хотелось бы мне начать именно так! Будто это простые выдумки, и произошли они где-то, неведомо где, нигде!.. Увы. Случилось всё это у нас, и я горьким событиям печальный очевидец.
       Отогреюсь душой, вспоминая чудесное прошлое… Из нынешнего sempre lugubre* невероятной сказкой представляется оно, ошеломляя совершенством, красотой и правдивостью.
       О, пресветло украшенная столица наша, древний и великий город Руководск! Он назван так был, ибо руководство наше действительно испокон веку водило руками. Эти вандалы переименовали его в Приструниловск. Пропал великий город, канул навегда – но не буду забегать вперед…
       Как подобает всякой приличной стране, много столетий у нас правила партия центристов-симфонистов. Только не вообразите примитивной однопартийности: непосредственно внутри партии имелось множество других. Собственно говоря, у каждого члена была своя партия. Основой** служило ультра-центристское дерево***, пустившее корни в углубленной середине. Имелись ультра-правые (контрабасы): от тяжести они не могли перемещаться, и потому были предельно консервативны. Были и крайне-левые: скрипки. Из-за своей левизны и свободы они порой поднимались очень высоко (до пятой октавы).
___________
*Постоянного мрака
**В каждой стране власть основывается на принципах посадки – в данном случае оркестрантов на сцене (А.К.)
***Очевидно, деревянные духовые. Они всегда сидят по центру, но в глубине. Нельзя не согласиться, что лучше уж сидеть в оркестре, чем в иных местах… (А.К.)


       Все они, согласно демократическому централизму, подчинялись Генеральному Секретарю с палкой.
       Загадка: чем могли быть недовольны граждане при столь совершенных принципах правления? Однако Генеральный Секретарь, он же Дирижер, носил в народе глумливую кличку, извините, «Дирижабль» – ибо действительно, если откровенно, смахивал немного на жабу. Впрочем, стыжусь этих слов и готов вычеркнуть их, потому что пинать мертвого льва… Но я решил писать предельно честно.
       Звали его Алексей Алексеевич Алексейц-Четырнадцатый (все его предки, соблюдая славную фамильную традицию Алексейцев, были Алексеями Алексеевичами). Древний род его происходил от Юрика – великого князя темир-ханского. Несмотря на слегка омерзительную внешность, он в сущности был духовен, как Бетховен.
       Разве можно забыть величественную картину, когда Алексейц возвышался приятно-округлой фигурой над оркестром, держа в толстеньких пальчиках Музыку! Живот благообразно колыхался в такт отбиваемым долям, половицы трепетали, вступая в резонанс с масштабами его дарования!…
       Бедняга! Теперь он вынужден лишь руководить миланским «Ля скала», где всегда был главным приглашенным дирижером. Какая утрата для отечественной культуры!

       Периодически страну оглашала агитация:
       - Ходить на концерты – ваш гражданский долг! Приди и отдай Родине своё ухо! Многие думают: что зависит от моего уха? Миллионы ушей слушают музыку… Но нет! Если ты не придешь, другие за тебя решат судьбу музыки. Приди и изъяви свою волю!
       За этим следовала серия симфонических, фортепианных и камерных концертов. Нельзя не восхититься разумностью этой пропаганды: электорат покупал билеты, и мы, музыканты, могли безбедно существовать.

       Единственной серьезной проблемой правительства была борьба с симфонидами – вредителями, заводящимися в партитурах. Их изгоняли ультразвуком. Истые гурманы, эти паразиты предпочитают молодые побеги, самые мелкие ноты – поэтому начинают с форшлагов, а потом пожирают шестнадцатые и тридцатьвторые целыми гроздьями. Однажды симфонидами едва не была поглощена рукопись моцартовской оперы «Козьи фантутти»*, несколько отборнейших колоратур погибло на корню.
       Борьба с симфонидами входила в круг обязанностей главного нотного цензора Малюты Мюллера – добрейшего и блестяще образованного человека. О, где он теперь? Кажется, прозябает в приемной комиссии какой-то консерватории…
___________
*Видимо, так автор произносит «Cosi fan tutte» – «Женские поступки» (А.К.)


       Где-то на периферии музыкального процесса пребывала мелкая группировка тихострунного треньканья – так называемые ГИТАРИСТЫ (рука содрогается писать это ужасное, одиозное слово!). Некоторым из них по недосмотру властей иногда удавалось пролезть на сцену, основная же масса расселась по кабакам, пользуясь своей мобильностью: не в каждом кабаке уместится рояль. Там они исподволь готовили свой кабацко-пивной путч…
       Даже гитаристы с образованием (как ни дико звучит – встречались и такие), постепенно приучивались в кабаках играть без нот, доверяясь лишь собственному субъективному слуху (хотя мой гигантский опыт доказывает, что без нот играть абсолютно невозможно! Как ухитряются гитаристы?! Тут какой-то фокус, шарлатанство). Эта мнимая «свобода» развивала в них анархистские, нигилистические замашки. Вот жестокий урок властителям: нужно строжайше запрещать игру без тщательно отредактированных и проверенных нот!
       Зловещее зарево гитаризма только занималось. О, если б мы могли видеть, если бы розовая дымка не затянула наших глаз!..
       Они отвратительны даже внешне – гитаристы и прочие «народники»: они держат инструменты возле чрева, брюха, демонстрируя свои жизненные приоритеты. Вообразимы ли скрипка или гобой, прижатые к животу (фортепиано даже не упоминаю)?!

       В темных подземельях, в каких-то мрачных «клубах» дымно клубились так называемые «рокеры»*. Я даже не подозревал о существовании этого подвида gorilla musicantus, во время ужасных событий они возникли из небытия, как тромбон среди пианиссимо – но оказывается, существовали всегда… Многого не знаем еще мы на нашей планете; говорят, в пучинах океана доныне странствуют динозаурусы… Рокеры – это худшая разновидность гитаристов, это гитаристы с электричеством, это питекантропы с винтовкой. В перевороте они сыграли чудовищную роль, даже провозглашена была «диктатура блэкморизма» – но теперь, к счастью, вновь загнаны в подобающие им трущобы.
_________
* Впервые слышу это странное слово. Эти мифические существа явно созданы больной фантазией автора (А.К.)


       Перейду к горестным событиям.
       В прекрасном белоколонном зале Консерватории играли сюиту из балета Чуковского «Дон Жизель». Алексейц колыхался, фалды его фрака разлетались, словно крылья черных лебедей… На концерте неизвестно зачем присутствовала малорусская рок-группа «Остатня heavy’лына». Посредине знаменитого «Медланто скучнабиле» (я лично был в зале и наслаждался, засыпая) гитарист этой группы Мыкола Тяжеляк рявкнул историческую, хоть и малопонятную фразу:
       - Караул устал, твою мать!
       После чего группа в полном составе взгромоздилась на сцену, и тот же Тяжеляк изрек:
       - Зараз мы покажем, шо такэ хард-рок-шоу, и шо такэ лохи! – последним словом намекая на перепуганных оркестрантов, топтавшихся в углу сцены с некоторой (впрочем, хорошо скрываемой этими мужественными людьми) готовностью начать массовый брейк-данс. Последовало кошмарное громоподобное светопреставление. Алексейц в знак протеста тайно отрекся от должности и бежал за границу в платье тещи.

       Десять дней рокеры отъявленно бесчинствовали на улицах. Эти грубые, как матросы, отморозки всюду возили усилительную технику (некоторые хамские термины, увы, крепко засели в моей памяти: «комбик», «портал», «эквалайзер»…) и начинали на площадях свои ужасные оглушительные «концерты». Эти невежественные вандалы (которые вместо нот употребляют так называемые «цифровки») дошли до того, что вдребезги низвергли монумент гениального грузинского скульптора, коим увековечен был великий Натан Осиц, изобретатель нотной грамоты! Впрочем, когда власть укрепилась в руках более умеренных «классиков», памятник восстановили. По-прежнему в садике Консерватории можно видеть мощного тридцатидвухметрового старца, вздымающего на подъятой длани тридцатьвторую ноту.

       Воцарился хаос.
       Стонет душа по утраченному прошлому. О, сверкающие великолепием золотые своды валторн, девические очертания контрабасов, благородный блеск скрипичного лака… О, победоносный император инструментов – концертный рояль! Крышка его, вздыбленное ангельское крыло, таило под собой космос музыки. Всполошенными птицами трепетали руки пианистов, шуршали смычки, серебристой струйкой выливался из тромбонов на паркет конденсат…
       Новое поколение даже не представляет, сколько потеряло…
       Нет, всё это есть и теперь, оркестровые и фортепианные концерты продолжаются – но в иных залах до четверти (только вдуматься!) концертов играют гитаристы! Они всюду! Каждую неделю хоть раз да услышишь по радио омерзительные струнные звуки! Как вынести такой неслыханный упадок культуры?!…

       Должен сознаться: в минуту упадка я сам, превозмогая отвращение, выучил три гитарных аккорда. То было, кажется, тоническое трезвучие ля-минора, которое они на своем гнусном новоязе обзывают варварским словечком «Am», и еще какие-то два. Но подчеркиваю: я сделал это тайно, не афишируя и никого не вовлекая в преступное сотрудничество с режимом! В ужасе взираю на сей «инструмент», висящий у меня на видном месте, и надеюсь, что люди грядущего извинят мою невольную слабость самосохранения.
       А иные примазались! Например, композитор Мишка Чистокович втерся к гитаристам, строчит для них какие-то пьески, сонатки – утискивая воображение в прокрустово ложе шести струн. Это он-то, писавший раньше для фортепиано!
       Мишка осмелился предложить мне вести теорию в музыкальной школе этих недоносков. Чтоб я учил какую-то сопливую хряпу с грязью под ногтями правой руки! Возмутительно!
       Мне хватило выдержки проработать там полтора года, потом меня выкинули на улицу. Якобы пил. Гнусные наветы! Да много ли я пил-то, Господи! Быдло – оно быдло и есть…

       Государство – то есть банда гитарных чиновников – стало ненасытно, с каждым годом всё больше и больше хочет денег для собственных привилегий. Надеюсь, нигде в мире больше нет таких преступных государств. Наше «правительство» отличается от мафии только полной безнаказанностью, и потому обнаглело до крайней степени.
       (От редактора. Еще раз подчеркиваю свою непричастность. Автор, по-видимому, бредит. Во всяком случае, эти обвинения следует относить только к его, автора, «Стране музыкантропов»)
       Где брать деньги людям, которые умеют только «править» – то есть ничего не умеют? (так в рукописи – А.К.) Способ один: вымогать у населения. И гитаристы выдумали неслыханный прием шантажа: они называют это «налогами».
       Сначала они ввели «налог на бесструнность». Все музыканты, играющие без струн (духовики, ударники, вокалисты) обязаны платить в казну денежки – 20 процентов от количества произведенных звуков (интересно, как высчитывать звуки, если кларнет играет одноголосно, а баян аккордами? Также виртуозы производят больше звуков на единицу времени – и потому обязаны больше платить. Это привело к сознательному отказу виртуозов от быстрого темпа – и к общему увяданию искусств). Невероятный абсурд! За что, за что мы платим?! Ответ прост: «ты виноват уж тем, что хочется мне кушать»… О, никто в мире, кроме трижды проклятых гитаристов, не мог додуматься до подобного!
       Впрочем, благородная каста пианистов некоторое время избегала этого варварского нововведения: мы сумели доказать, что в сущности играем на струнах (как ни противно было подчеркивать наше мнимое сходство с торжествующим быдлом). Однако вандалам показалось мало. И они обложили налогом «инострунцев» – то есть всех, у кого струн не шесть. Причем – о несправедливость! – этот налог «прогрессивный»: чем больше струн, тем больше сумма (вот в чем нынче выражается «прогресс»!) Минимум платят балалаечники и домристы, эти гитарные подпевалы, эти так называемые «народники». Так и хочется воскликнуть: господа, вы не с народом, вы против него! Вы с гитаристами!
       Сперва некоторой льготой пользовались попутчики-семиструнники, но позже льготу сняли. И поделом! Нечего потакать цыганским прихвостням!
       Тягчайший удар пришелся на арфистов и пианистов – на нас вообще в неслыханном троекратном размере (потому что струны строенные). Мы практически приравнены к органистам – хоть это вопиющая несправедливость, ибо струн у них нет вовсе. Пианистам необходимо решительно заявить о размежевании с классово чуждыми органистами!
       К этому присовокупился «налог на добавленную звучность»: все инструменты, звучащие громче гитары, обязаны дополнительно платить. Так как этот презренный инструментишко безобразно тих – под новый налог попали абсолютно все, даже недавние союзники властей электрогитаристы. Главной дисциплиной музыкальных учебных заведений негласно стало «Пианиссимо»: либеральные педагоги выразили так свое несогласие с политикой гитаристов. Но контролеры ходят по концертам с децибеллометрами, и стоит какому-нибудь трубачу увлечься – наутро уже ждет его налоговое извещение.
       Вдобавок, у каждого музыканта должен иметься ГЛИСТ (государственная лицензия исполнительского страхования). Если хочешь выступать, ты обязан уплатить изрядную сумму за эту бумажонку. А тебе государство заплатит, только если наступит «страховой случай», то есть: 1) испарение пальцев в результате генетической мутации, 2) падение метеорита на голову, 3) Вселенский потоп. Иных страховых случаев не предусмотрено.
       Когда и этих денег правительству стало мало, они выдумали «пенсию». Это слово происходит от музыкального термина «pensieroso» – «задумчиво». Поневоле задумаешься… Раньше музыканты легко зарабатывали на безбедную старость, теперь же с каждого гонорара государство хапает половину. И когда ты станешь дряхлым, тебе начнут каждый месяц платить «пенсию», которой хватает ровно на 1 комплект дешевых струн. А что еще нужно старому музыканту? – рассуждают они. Быстрей сдохнет – казне прибыток…

       Заканчиваю я свой горестный труд страстным увещеванием к потомкам, ко всем музыкантам мира: если жизнь и рассудок дороги вам, остерегайтесь гитаристов! Шестиструнная чума близится!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Продолжение...

_От редактора_
       Кроме «Хроник», в тайнике обнаружились фрагменты дневника, писанного иным почерком. Автор его, судя по беспристрастному тону, вовсе не был музыкантом и наблюдал события как бы со стороны. Потому я назвал этот текст –


*ЗАПИСКИ ПОСТОРОННЕГО*

*19 августа*
       Проснулся от звонка в дверь. Сосед, взъерошенный, глаза с нездоровым блеском:
       - Вы слышали? Дирижабль лопнул!
       - Да полно, что за шутки! Не может быть!
       Но он лишь криво подмигнул, как сумасшедший:
       - Ждите. Теперь начнется! – и убежал.
       В городе толпы. Общее волнение. На стенах спешно наклеенные лозунги: «Долой пианистов и прочую сыто-симфоническую сволочь! Они давно из музыкантов стали пузыкантами!» Контрабасисты особого назначения разгоняют толпу, как розгами, своими смычками в кожаных чехлах.
       Отдаленный грохот и вой. Тревожно прислушиваемся: кого-то расстреливают или рокеры играют?

*20 авг.*
       Ужасные слухи: говорят, какому-то скрипачу проломили булыжником деку.

*21 авг.*
       Точные сведения: скрипачу восемь лет; скрипка выпуска местной мебельной фабрики; а проломил он ее сам, в предвкушении учебного года.

*25 авг.*
       На улицах необыкновенно много длинноволосых людей в черной коже. Они сами не ожидали успеха своего «переворота», и на их лицах блуждает какое-то блаженное недоумение. Пиво в продаже совершенно закончилось.

*8 сент.*
       В городе только и слышно:
       - Ожидается высадка 20 тысяч английских флейтистов. Они-то наведут порядок!
       Не знаю даже, как к этой новости относиться: нельзя сказать, чтоб я любил тембр флейты. Откровенно говоря, мороз по коже у меня от него. Если всюду начнется этот пронзительный свист и трели… Лучше уж пусть гитаристы тренькают себе потихоньку…

*12 сент.*
       Достоверные слухи: английское Общество им. Джона Дауленда бойкотировало флейтовый десант. Еще немного – и чума гитаризма расползется по всему миру. Нет, нет спасения.
*
21 сент.*
       В очереди за струнами разговорился со старичком – профессором истории музыки. Поблескивая стеклами пенсне и оглянувшись, шепнул мне, будто непристойность:
       - А знаете… на лютне и старик Бах поигрывал…
       И загадочно пожал плечами, дескать, кто их знает, этих гитаристов?..
       Вшивая интеллигенция.

*26 окт.*
       Фрагмент их газеты: «Только вдумайтесь, что сочиняли раньше, при прогнившем симфо-пианинном строе! Был, например, фортепианный цикл «Детский альбом» с пьесами: «Обделался», «Первая затяжка», «Отчим изнасиловал», «Ночь в ментовке», «Слишком много пива», «Поэма экстази»… Разве можно этот бред сравнить с гитарной музыкой, вслушайтесь только в гармонию названий: «Романс Гомеса», «Воспоминание об Альгамбре», «Легенда Альбениса»…»

*18 ноября (повторяю: НОЯБРЯ!)*
       (Смело пишу старыми словами. Потому что уверен: мой дневник не найдут)
Неслыханное дело! Эти варвары ввели свой календарь! Вот как теперь они намерены именовать месяцы:
       Струнварь, нерваль, пиццикарт, баррэль, медиарий, колкень, олдимеюль, августин-барриос, сеговий, обечайбрь, декабрь верхний, декабрь нижний.
       Не хочу и не имею моральных сил вникать в «значение» этих тарабарских слов!

*20 нояб.*
       Похоже, нынешние правители неравнодушны к певцам, особенно – певицам. Сказывается многовековая привычка кабацкого аккомпанемента; даже теперь, будучи у власти, они подсознательно чувствуют некоторую зависимость от певцов. Так, эстрадная звезда Попснуфий Гонорейкин (вместе со своей навязшей в зубах супругой-певицей, чье имя и называть не хочу) мелькает на телеэкранах не реже иных гитаристов.
       Введена даже должность певице-президента.

*21 верх. д., быв. нояб.*
       Я думал: предел безумия достигнут. Но нет: они выдумали «перевод камертона на зимнее время»: на тон вниз. Естественно, «для блага жителей». Уверяют:
       - Зимой, когда холодно и тяжело, гражданам удобнее играть в пониженном диапазоне.
       Обещают «несомненную экономию» струн.
       Тут ощущается вокальное лобби: им такая реформа на руку. Ведь верхнее «до»* фактически станет «си-бемолем», но слушатели обязаны аплодировать, как полноценному «до»!
__________

* Верхнее до – сияющий идеал, воплощенный в звуке смысл жизни, ради достижения коего существует вся академическая вокальная школа (А.К.)



       О духовиках не подумали. Кроме бэйных кларнетистов, всем остальным станет несладко: придется делать дополнительную транспозицию. Каково валторнистам, которые и без того играют «in F», добавлять к этому еще и «in B»?.. Впрочем, Бог с ними.
       Истинный смысл реформы – несомненно, ущемление пианистов: им ведь придется ежегодно дважды тратиться на настройщиков. Подозреваю, что беднейшие будут выкручиваться и просто играть по соседним клавишам, ничего не перестраивая.
       Так что с завтрашнего дня «фа» будет называться «соль», а «черное» «белым». Еще немного – и эти идиоты додумаются время переводить туда-сюда. Куда уж дальше!

*9 ниж. декаб.*
       Создано Министерство Любви к Гитаре. Чиновники ходят по улицам с гитарами, ловят прохожих и заставляют что-нибудь сыграть. Нечего сказать, вовремя: зима на дворе! Впрочем, они обычно в подъезд заводят… И если прохожий не в состоянии – его забирают на принудительные трехмесячные курсы, там казарменное положение и музыкальные тренировки по 6 часов в день.
       Поэтому купил гитару и срочно учу «Во саду ли в огороде». Меня консультирует пятилетний сосед – полбанки варенья урок. Гордый ходит, нахальный: гегемон! (Его отец – потомственный гитарист).

*12 струнваря*
       Восстановили памятник отцу-основателю нотной грамоты. Его автор (никак не запомню: грузинская какая-то фамилия) к новой власти быстренько примазался, успел уже сляпать «Памятник героям-гитаристам»: двухсотметровый гитарный гриф, завязанный узлом. Бронзы в стране больше нет, снарядные гильзы льют из алюминия.

Окончание следует...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Окончание...

 _От редактора_
       Стопка текстов, найденная в старом рояле, содержала также отпечатанный типографским способом листок. Вероятно, безвестный оппозиционер, автор Записок, сохранил его как пример тогдашней официальной прессы.




*СКАЗКИ БАБУШКИ ТРЭШИ*
       Так слушай же, внучек.
       Жил-был Иван-Царевич, который играл на лютне. Это старая-престарая гитара. Он так любил свою лютню, что не признавал других инструментов, и называл он ее абсо-лютней. Соседи, добрые поселяне-гитаристы, говорили ему:
       - Ну зачем тебе лютня, Иван-Царевич? Это же давно иссякший инструмент!
       - Моё царственное величие предписывает играть благородную музыку! – отвечал он упрямо и надменно, извлекая из десяти жильных струн унылые звуки паван и пассакалий.
       Однажды в черном дирижабле прилетел злой волшебник Контрафагот*. Он был тощий и длинный, и от ужасного горба сгибался почти пополам. Он говорил хриплым басом и применялся эпизодически. Он спустился на землю, когда весь город спал, и выкрал у Ивана-Царевича его лютню.
_______

* Вообще-то это духовой инструмент: сложенная вдвое деревянная труба (А.К.)



       Утром царевич проснулся и горько заплакал. Папа – Король Лир и Прочих Струнных Инструментов – прознав о его несчастье, тоже опечалился и сказал тихонько:
       - М-да… Мне б твои проблемы…– И добавил в голос. – Что ж, сынок, слезами горю не поможешь. Бери-ка гитару, как все нормальные люди, и начинай заниматься государственными делами.
       Но сын не послушал. Продолжая плакать, он сел на коня и поскакал куда глаза глядят.
       Долго ли, коротко – наехал он на избушку волшебника Стратокастера. Стратокастер тоже был хриплый и грубый, как Контрафагот, но всё ж не до конца испорченный. Родственники у него хорошие были… Он съел у Иван-Царевича коня, но самого не тронул, только оглушил немного для острастки. И говорит:
       - Чувак, куда путь держишь?
       - А? – переспросил Иван-Царевич, потому что со слухом у него начались перебои.
       - Куда прёсси, Бетховен хренов?!! – повторил Стратокастер.
       - Лютню свою ищу, – отвечал Царевич с грустью. Волшебник искренне удивился:
       - На кой она тебе?.. На-ка смолы галлюциногенного дерева «добран» – пожуешь, полегчает.
       - Спасибо, – ответил Царевич, но грустить не перестал. Тогда Стратокастер сказал:
       - Ладно, я твоему горю помогу. Возьми вот гитарёшку-деревяшку о двенадцати колках, ходи по свету и песни пой самодеятельные.
       - Долго ходить?
       - Пока десять железных медиаторов не сточишь. Когда сточишь – найдешь свою лютню.
       Тошнёхонько стало Иван-Царевичу – да что поделаешь? Взял он гитарёшку-деревяшку о двенадцати колках и побрел трубадурью маяться. Песенки сочинял через силу – на что гляжу, о том пою; три аккорда жалких с грехом пополам выучил; а уж голосишка у парня был – не приведи Господь!
       Зарождался жанр бардовской песни.
       Прибрел раз к царю одному заморскому, стал на дворе и давай сквалыжить про костер, у которого расселись друзья-тунеядцы. Слушал-слушал царь, да и заплакал:
       - Как поёшь ты мерзко! Чего дать тебе, добрый человек, чтоб заткнулся?
       Отвечал бедняга Иван-Царевич:
       - Не поможешь ты моему горю… Брожу я по свету, десять железных медиаторов сточил, ищу лютню, что злой Контрафагот упёр.
       - Контрафагот? Да я его изловил год назад, в сортире мочу. Он у меня там фановой трубой работает… Ну-ка, конфискат перетряхну.
       Пошел царь в кладовку – да и лютню выносит!
       - На, – говорит, – твой артефакт.
       Обрадовался Иван-Царевич, схватил лютню – ан душа-то не лежит! Привык уж к гитаре. Ладно, не выбрасывать же… Привез домой, на стенку повесил для понта – а сам стал играть на гитаре, жить-поживать и добрана жевать.
       Вот, внучек, и сказочке конец.

Сентябрь 2004 – июль 2005

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

*Лингвистическая быль* (_сказочка_)
Однажды в Институт Русского Языка пришёл один немецкий учёный Ёж и сказал:
- Ихь бин доказываль вам сейчас, что так называть «русский язык» целиком создали немецкие учёные ежи.
Больше он не знал по-русски ни одного слова, и поэтому вынул бумажку, где было написано:
«ЕЖедневный, нЕЖность, вЕЖливый, чертЁЖ, промЕЖность, крепЁЖ, процЕЖенный, лЕЖбище, картЁЖник, небрЕЖный, ЕЖик («язык» – неправильно), приспЕЖник, ЖЕнщина (инверсия), мнЁЖество, нездЕЖний, валЕЖник, БудапЕЖт, невЕЖда».
Учёные обрадовались и сразу сделали Ежа начальником Института Русского Языка.  

12 марта 2010


Почитал полемику "академиков" с "лингвофриками" - и вот навеяло... Примерно так объясняется происхождение русского языка в пресловутом Этимологическом словаре Макса Фасмера.

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Алексей Кофанов*, вот так вы пишете! :Ok:  Спасибо за удовольствие вас читать!

----------


## overload

Блин, Лёш...
Сколько же в тебе талантов...
Не перестаю удивляться.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, Lotos Kay и overload :rolleyes:

----------


## Спартанская Царица

*Алексей Кофанов*, 
Вы же еще и на гитаре играете, да? Видео уроки игры на гитаре и сценической речи в инете - Ваши? не ошибаюсь? уж больно похожи.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Мои. И песни мои, и гитарная музыка, и живопись с графикой...  :Smile3: 
Только по речи как таковой уроков у меня нет - лишь в приложении к вокалу.

----------

